# Fishing the pine river



## boggeyman (Nov 18, 2006)

hi yaker's
I have said b4 that i will post any times that i will be in the pine river in hope i mite meet up with some of you. well the time has come i will be this weekend mostly saterday all day around deep water bend & the rocks for those who know the area. fishing baited & soft plastic's i was down there last weekend for a few hours had some good hits but nothing in the boat  . I hope to have better luck this time round as will be trying some new spot's that look like could get good results.

I hope i will meet some of you just yell out.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWbm4MN8AACNfgAASYKcAEBFmEAA/79+gMADU2hqn6TJCZHpPSNqaPSA9NQimxTwo9TU2oekaBoeoBqaEwmhkA0AaAkAMhBXudsHv1iuvr25r1La3n6ysqFKNoaNM7ECs/xUufl6hrp58PZrb1cO2qCaJZWlISRlMDmcbHEo1c53u6uiGpgwL7oy5U3nIZTIiBagieJTmmCwNRD2d1ufS9cqCcDgJCHkQElRdCDQ1l8fmNC3iqCz6AIKanCkzCVyiM8RleIhFcyOEc3pgK46CnEckm0yuXJQCyCWNQFEkxvxdyRThQkLm4MN8


----------



## boggeyman (Nov 18, 2006)

yer thats fine red i still getting used to the hole thing. :lol:


----------

